# which software is best?



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm new to the world of CNC routing. I'm ordering a Zenbot 2424 and will use mach 3 to run it. I want to be able to take a photo and cut into corian. Aspire? ICarve pro? or any other suggestion?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello welcome to router forums, Phil

CNC Routing - Router Forums


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Phil.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Phil.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

If all you want to do is lithos then Photo V carve would work.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

While different than CNC work, I have sandblasted Corian before. The hazard was if Corian burns from heat, it becomes tougher and becomes a different color.

Perhaps CNC work will not have the heat problem that sandblasting has.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I am a big fan of Vcarve Pro and recently Aspire from Vectric.com. I've used Enroute, and helped students who use Rhino then RhinoCam. Neither suite me like Vectric's products do.

I don't work for Vectric, or get paid to comment. VCarve came with my CNC Shark, and as it has post processors for just about everything else I have access to I am using on the Shark, a Probotix Meteor, and a large Multicam 3000.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> While different than CNC work, I have sandblasted Corian before. The hazard was if Corian burns from heat, it becomes tougher and becomes a different color.
> 
> Perhaps CNC work will not have the heat problem that sandblasting has.


Simple Google search reveals that CNC and Corian go hand in hand - cutting with CNC technology works well. 
My sandblasted Corian was in 1989.

Sounds like fun.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't help you there, Phil. I do all mine free hand


----------

